# Sizing Pneumatic Cylinders



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok so i have a bunch of cylinders and such.

Is there any resource that shows how to properly size a cylinder for prop usage?

Ie how much will a 3/4 bore cylinder move. I have figured out the stroke is how much it displaces so thats based on what you want it to do.. 

But say a 7 inch 1/4 inch bore cylinder how much weight could that support / move without issue


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Check out the calculators on Evilusions website.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Perfect..


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

yup, http://evilusions.com/calculator.php , thank you halloweenrick for posting before i saw it.


----------

